# If the world was no object, what would you do with the Dims folks?



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 25, 2015)

I know Tad proposed a sort of imagination exercise a while back that involved a theoretical BHM dancing. 

I know a lot of us find here find the other the gals and BHM here an absolute hoot and just plain awesome. Some of us have even had the opportunity to meet in person or over Skype. Sometimes I amuse myself with imagining what the other sides of the folks on here are, and how fun it might be if the world was a different place. If distance, time off, etc were no limitation, what would you want to do with the people on the board for an outing/get together/hangout? I mean less pervy, more PG social stuff (but I get that some perv might sneak in lol).

For me personally...(and this is general, we could be more specific!)

I would love to gather up the FFA and have a girly night where we went out to eat and got super drunk...ogled men's (or women's, whatever your preference) bellies and thighs shamelessly and got to gossip and giggle about it the way I always saw other women do about abs and muscles. 

No boys! Ok, ok - some boys, because you guys are awesome and hilarious and even when you are shy I think half of us just want to pinch your chubby cheeks!

I've always wanted to be all gaga about a guy's body and turn wide eyes to the girl next to me and have her grin back and wink and exchange lusty talk about him...healthy honest shameless sexy talk  

And for those of you who have this, I am super jealous


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

Stare awkwardly at boobs while mumbling incoherencies. LIVIN' THE DREAM BABY, YEAH!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 25, 2015)

I have to ask.

Girl boobs or boy boobs?

We have both here.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

**Looks down towards chest** I guess girl boobs would be nice to switch it up.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

Honestly when you and lucca were talking about finding change stuck to your boobs at the end of the day, I was like "I hear that girlfriend".


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 25, 2015)

Bahahaha! Stop it. 

I can't rep you appropriately when you say awesome stuff so close together!!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

Honestly, if the world was no object the first thing I would do is mention how amazing it is that all the Dims FFA women are smart, pretty and awesome in innumerable ways. However, since the world is in fact the way it is; I will just keep making bad jokes, snarky comments and making an ass of myself.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 25, 2015)

Mine's pretty boring...

The best ever created versions of the following foods would be delivered to me in unlimited quality by gorgeous FFAs:

(Listed in order of favorite)
1) Pad Thai
2) Sushi, Nigiri, etc
3) Variations of Thai curry
4) Pizza
5) Sausages

Each item brought to me would be the height of its craft, the ultimate version of itself that has ever existed.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 26, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> Mine's pretty boring...
> 
> The best ever created versions of the following foods would be delivered to me in unlimited quality by gorgeous FFAs:
> 
> ...



I think Plato would approve ^_^ I’ll bring you the purest essence of a Thai massaman curry, in hopes of at least one bite myself. Just as one little caveat to this idea of yours, though, I really think Hozay should bring you the sausages.

---------
Girls’ night was the first thing that sprang to mind for me too. From there, my mind also went “Pool party!” I feel like that’d get hectic real fast 

I’d also love to give out and receive random invites to/from any of you, to things like movies, restaurant dinners, shows (music/theatre), whatever people are doing. And I love the thought of us getting to see each other at milestoney things like housewarmings, weddings, baby showers, launch parties of whatever kind....

And then, of course, *insufferably hokey AND pervy comment about one particular Dims person expunged!*


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 26, 2015)

What a great thread idea! I was actually thinking recently how amazing it would be if everyone on dims could get together some time and all hang out! ^^

The girls night sounds amazing, I would so be up for that! And, coz I'm british, everybody going to the pub for a drink together or maybe a pub quiz! Baking or cooking all together, introducing each other to our pets, going to the beach in a big group of awesome~!


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 26, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> What a great thread idea! I was actually thinking recently how amazing it would be if everyone on dims could get together some time and all hang out! ^^



I propose buying a small tropical island for this purpose. Maybe turning it into an exclusive resort.


----------



## agouderia (Aug 26, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> What a great thread idea! I was actually thinking recently how amazing it would be if everyone on dims could get together some time and all hang out! ^^
> 
> Baking or cooking all together, introducing each other to our pets, going to the beach in a big group of awesome~!


 
Loopy - we have more in common than I ever assumed.
This would totally be my idea of fun too!

What I'd also really love - to have some of the people here who live in interesting places I've never been to and would like to see show me their world. Like getting an introduction to South Africa from ODFFA. Or visiting the Canadian parliament in Ottawa with Tad.


----------



## djudex (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm just going to say what we're all thinking; sticky, glistening, flab-slapping good times.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 26, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> I think Plato would approve ^_^ Ill bring you the purest essence of a Thai massaman curry, in hopes of at least one bite myself. Just as one little caveat to this idea of yours, though, I really think Hozay should bring you the sausages.




The food is unlimited in quantity, so eat as much as you want! I am a generous and benevolent bhm.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 26, 2015)

I think a restaurant crawl. The same idea of a pub/bar crawl but with food. Through the whole world.

I am such a fatty.. of course I would think of food. lol


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 26, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...I would love to gather up the FFA and have a girly night where we went out to eat and got super drunk...ogled men's (or women's, whatever your preference) bellies and thighs shamelessly and got to gossip and giggle about it the way I always saw other women do about abs and muscles...


That does sound like fun! :happy: 



BigChaz said:


> Mine's pretty boring...
> 
> The best ever created versions of the following foods would be delivered to me in unlimited quality by gorgeous FFAs:
> 
> ...


The amount of detail in your thought process is impressive.



djudex said:


> I'm just going to say what we're all thinking; sticky, glistening, flab-slapping good times.


Mind reader!

Loopy, agouderia, and tankyguy: The beach scenario popped into my mind, too, and, if we have our own private island, that's even better.  Everyone is wearing swimsuits, so the guys are shirtless, of course; it's a beautiful cloudless evening with a light breeze and lots of stars, and we're all gathered around a blazing campfire with lots of good food and enough alcohol to start up our own liquor store. OD's pool party would probably work just as well, though.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 27, 2015)

tankyguy said:


> I propose buying a small tropical island for this purpose. Maybe turning it into an exclusive resort.



Oh gosh yes! BHM/FFA island... now that would be something, wouldn't it? =D



agouderia said:


> Loopy - we have more in common than I ever assumed.
> This would totally be my idea of fun too!
> 
> What I'd also really love - to have some of the people here who live in interesting places I've never been to and would like to see show me their world. Like getting an introduction to South Africa from ODFFA. Or visiting the Canadian parliament in Ottawa with Tad.



That would be pretty amazing! I'd love to show people around where I live sometime, not that there is all that much locally. We do have the Galleries of Justice here though, which is pretty cool. And the National Video Game Arcade, which was a cafe dedicated to toast. 



lucca23v2 said:


> I think a restaurant crawl. The same idea of a pub/bar crawl but with food. Through the whole world.
> 
> I am such a fatty.. of course I would think of food. lol



That sounds like so much fun! I would be so up for that!



MsBrightside said:


> Loopy, agouderia, and tankyguy: The beach scenario popped into my mind, too, and, if we have our own private island, that's even better.  Everyone is wearing swimsuits, so the guys are shirtless, of course; it's a beautiful cloudless evening with a light breeze and lots of stars, and we're all gathered around a blazing campfire with lots of good food and enough alcohol to start up our own liquor store. OD's pool party would probably work just as well, though.



That sounds so amazing!! I am going to make it my life's aim to have a giant beach/pool party with you all at some point!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Oh gosh yes! BHM/FFA island... now that would be something, wouldn't it? =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pool party? Imagine the cannonball dive contest we could have...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not particularly a party person, so personally I'd be more along the lines of travelling around and periodically meeting people from here for, well, whatever seemed to make sense. Dinner, being introduced to western music at little bars by somebody who knows that stuff, an afternoon visiting someone's top ten pastry places in a city with good pastry, camping at adjacent sites and hanging out some together and some not, playing Cards Against Humanity, going to a theme park with someone who loves it and knows it well, strolling around an old city centre just soaking up the ambiance (and espresso, perhaps later some local favorite drink), bike ride along the coast to go see some engineering marvel and then go for a swim, just heading to a great beach to play in the waves until we're exhausted and then go get some ice cream and later stop at the locals favorite sea food take out place .... 

Basically I like having something to do with people, but something that allows for wandering, protracted, conversations. So I'd love to go do things with you all. (no, not *those* things  ok, a little flirting and joking about those could be fun)


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

Tad said:


> I'm not particularly a party person, so personally I'd be more along the lines of travelling around and periodically meeting people from here for, well, whatever seemed to make sense. Dinner, being introduced to western music at little bars by somebody who knows that stuff, an afternoon visiting someone's top ten pastry places in a city with good pastry, camping at adjacent sites and hanging out some together and some not,* playing Cards Against Humanity*, going to a theme park with someone who loves it and knows it well, strolling around an old city centre just soaking up the ambiance (and espresso, perhaps later some local favorite drink), bike ride along the coast to go see some engineering marvel and then go for a swim, just heading to a great beach to play in the waves until we're exhausted and then go get some ice cream and later stop at the locals favorite sea food take out place ....
> )



I can't think of a better group of people for coming up with devastatingly inappropriate answers in CAH. Everything else you mentioned sounds fantastic as well. 

I'm all for having our own island. Like many of the FFAs, being able to have an old-fashioned session of objectifying people would be pleasant. I still do it with my non-FA friends, but it isn't the same.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I agree with all of this! Dogs meeting, chatting, restaurant hopping...! Just hanging out. And talking. I love just having long conversations/chats just because!

Id also love to have a tabletop rpg game where all of us gamers could play (after we all made delicious gaming food)


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

I almost responded to an ad looking for people to start a tabletop RPG group in this area. In the end it seemed like it would be super awkward. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I dont allow any anxiety lol!!

Hey i know how to treat my gamers...! Average meal is home made soft buttery/salty pretzels, with a meal of roast with all the fixings, and something like jome made icecream or creme brulee for desert. Its hard to feel anxious and akward when you are stuffed full of good food and drinks! Gets you in the zone to buckle down and blow some stuff up  And then we get to laugh at the one person almost falling asleep due to food coma 

In all seriousness tho, its hard to jump in and start a tabletop game or even meet people. Gotta have "facilitators" who help get everyone comfy and chatty!

Edit: and FAs are enablers. Thats kind of like a facilatator... 

(Sry for spelling mistakes - i have to turn off autocorrect or else it changes my own name)


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 27, 2015)

Fantastic thread idea. :happy:

I don't even know what (if anything) I'd even add at this point! Maybe some awesome mashup of everything: a tropical BHM/FFA island, covered with any variety of theater, restaurant, art/music centers, possibly even thematic festivals fitting to our island, cookouts/campfires, and plenty of table tops and cyber cafes for the gamers among us. 

And if I can take the latter/nerdier part of that fantasy a step further, I'm thinking a BHM/FFA "lan party night" -- where we could separate into respective groups, choose from any title ever created, and play it with/against each other! Clothing would, of course, be optional.


----------



## WTF (Aug 27, 2015)

smells like orgy in here


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 28, 2015)

MrSensible said:


> And if I can take the latter/nerdier part of that fantasy a step further, I'm thinking a BHM/FFA "lan party night" -- where we could separate into respective groups, choose from any title ever created, and play it with/against each other! Clothing would, of course, be optional.



I've always wanted to do this! Giant minecraft party, anyone?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 28, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I've always wanted to do this! Giant minecraft party, anyone?



Yesssssssssss......!!!


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 28, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I've always wanted to do this! Giant minecraft party, anyone?



I'm there. :happy:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

Dang it! I have been avoiding playing minecraft, but you guys are making it very difficult to avoid!..lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2015)

We need to obtain a server so we can all play together


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 29, 2015)

I love that a thread about being able to do anything you want in the world with no limitations is like 50% about video games. My kind of people.

Actually only 30% on counting. Though, closer to 50% if you discount my off topic blathering.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2015)

Its hard to be a successful FA if you require your big huy/gal to run marathons and ski. I think many of us love curling up with a book/video gaming
... Or are at least tolerant to it, because of the sedate nature of the activity.


Oh, i also want to get a group and show up at Matts front door and be all like "we know you didnt want to join, ao we brought the party to you!"

Just to see his looks of appalled horror before he slams the door shut


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 29, 2015)

Is there anyone here who_ isn't_ into video games? (My geeky game obsession is QuizUp.) 

Maybe we can do something else while the rest of the group is occupied: I'm open to suggestions.
of course I meant a challenge under the category of Ancient Rome


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh, i also want to get a group and show up at Matts front door and be all like "we know you didn't want to join, so we brought the party to you!"
> 
> Just to see his looks of appalled horror before he slams the door shut


 

LMFAO!! I so do this to friends all the time. I will call and say I hope you are doing ok. I know you don't want to join us. But have fun. Then hang up and knock on the door... SURRPISE!!!... Needless to say, I have had plenty of doors slammed in my face, but not before I take an awkward pic and definitely not before being called a few choice words... lol Normally they let me in after 20 minutes (or less if I start singing their least favorite song or speaking of an embarrassing moment at the top of my voice--that normally gets me into the place in about 15 second flat...lol)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2015)

Wet tshirt contests? I mean if we are on a beach half of these boys will be oo shy to take their shirts off, so either swimming or baking with their shirts on will produce the same results 

I also not only into gaming. Although if loopy and other brought their sogs i would probably be with them lol...or baking. Or reading.

What about more mainstream games? Scrabble? Cards against humanity?


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We need to obtain a server so we can all play together


 

This sounds awesome...


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 29, 2015)

I never tried minecraft is it like mmo where there are server communities?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 29, 2015)

I am always 100% up for Minecraft. 

That game is my crack. I am weak to it.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We need to obtain a server so we can all play together
> 
> Wet tshirt contests? I mean if we are on a beach half of these boys will be oo shy to take their shirts off, so either swimming or baking with their shirts on will produce the same results
> 
> ...



I was just thinking this last night, I had a dream where we made a Dims server! That would be awesome! =D

Would to wet tshirt contests be open to all genders? Coz I've always wanted to try it! =p 

I've never actually played scrabble. Also, I keep hearing about Cards against Humanity but what is it?



dwesterny said:


> I never tried minecraft is it like mmo where there are server communities?



Well you can play minecraft alone (I do, 99.9% of the time) or you can join a server and play with other people. In theory you could fight each other and what not, or you could all work together to explore and to build things. 

When I played with my sister I jumped in a spider web and repeatedly hit her with a baked potato. Then I covered her in gravel. She wont play with me anymore. =(


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 29, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> When I played with my sister I jumped in a spider web and repeatedly hit her with a baked potato. Then I covered her in gravel. She wont play with me anymore. =(



I do not approve of this. That's no way to treat a baked potato.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ....Oh, i also want to get a group and show up at Matts front door and be all like "we know you didnt want to join, ao we brought the party to you!"
> 
> Just to see his looks of appalled horror before he slams the door shut



That would be worth the price of a plane ticket for me. I'm in! 



lucca23v2 said:


> LMFAO!! I so do this to friends all the time. I will call and say I hope you are doing ok. I know you don't want to join us. But have fun. Then hang up and knock on the door... SURPISE!!!... Needless to say, I have had plenty of doors slammed in my face, but not before I take an awkward pic and definitely not before being called a few choice words... lol Normally they let me in after 20 minutes (or less if I start singing their least favorite song or speaking of an embarrassing moment at the top of my voice--that normally gets me into the place in about 15 second flat...lol)



Perfect! Now I know how to do it.



MsBrightside said:


> Is there anyone here who_ isn't_ into video games? (My geeky game obsession is QuizUp.)
> 
> Maybe we can do something else while the rest of the group is occupied: I'm open to suggestions.
> of course I meant a challenge under the category of Ancient Rome



I'm not much into gaming although I like the classics, like Monopoly and such. Maybe some Trivial Pursuit.


The ancient Rome thing could be fun too if the category is from the era of Caligula!


----------



## MattB (Aug 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> .
> 
> Oh, i also want to get a group and show up at Matts front door and be all like "we know you didnt want to join, ao we brought the party to you!"
> 
> Just to see his looks of appalled horror before he slams the door shut





LeoGibson said:


> That would be worth the price of a plane ticket for me. I'm in!



Gotta find me first. I am a master at stealth.


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 29, 2015)

A temporary Minecraft server could be fun. I also play Ark, which is like Minecraft survival with modern graphics, more dinosaurs and less mining.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I was just thinking this last night, I had a dream where we made a Dims server! That would be awesome! =D
> 
> Would to wet tshirt contests be open to all genders? Coz I've always wanted to try it! =p
> 
> ...


 
I would DEFINATELY go with a Dims only server. The problem about MineCraftis that it isn't like your typical MMO. There isn't much to stop other people coming in and messing with your crap/stealing/blowing it up. Its really 'communal' - you can either go off on your own, or do stuff together. I personally love making hundreds of chicken, storing their eggs, then having egg competitions (like paintball in minecraft!)

Scrabble is fun, but I don't memorize the stupid 'Scrabble only' words so I always lose against the hardcore peeps. 

Cards against Humanity is where you get handed a bunch of cards that say random things. One person reads their "question" card, and you have to provide 'answers' to the cards blank spaces. You have to impress the person who will read it, because it is a blind pick as to which they will like best. Some cards say dirty or awful things, and because you are going for shock and hilarity, you tend to say horrible, hilarious things. Drinking and being in a silly mood (and also being with terrible people help  )Like:
Loopy's Question Card: During sex, I link to think about ________?
Xyantha's Answer Card: Being a motherf*cking sorceress

And you pick your favourite. That person gets points, and the person who gets the most points at the end of the game wins. 

And absolutely re: wet tshirt - I've never done it either and it would be hilarious!

@Matt. Yes - your powers of stealth are vast. And that is why it will be such a shock when we send Lucca to your front door. Ooh, ooh! Lucca! That is what you could do on your trip to Ottawa! Scout possible areas. Just ask yourself; "If I was a Matt in Canada, where would I live?" Seriously though - we need you and Leo to sing and play guitar while we roast marshmallows on the fire at night after swimming and reading and lan partying all day...

Because no trip is complete without roasted marshmallows.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Scrabble is fun, but I don't memorize the stupid 'Scrabble only' words so I always lose against the hardcore peeps.


 This happens to me too. 

*snipped*



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Drinking and being in a silly mood (and also being with terrible people help  )Like:
> Loopy's Question Card: During sex, I link to think about ________?
> Xyantha's Answer Card: Being a motherf*cking sorceress



my answer: where have all the cowboys gone?




Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ooh, ooh! Lucca! That is what you could do on your trip to Ottawa! Scout possible areas. Just ask yourself; "If I was a Matt in Canada, where would I live?"



On it!




Xyantha Reborn said:


> Because no trip is complete without roasted marshmallows.



marshmallows is a running theme in my life today. my heater at work went kaput and it was smelling like the coils were burning or something. My co-worker said, if there is fire unplug it.. to which I responded if there is a fire, get me some damn marshmallows!


----------



## jakemcduck (Aug 29, 2015)

This thread is too much fun! I'd definitely be down with islands, games, food coma, wet tshirts (or no tshirt).


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

karaoke maybe? I think it would be great


----------



## jakemcduck (Aug 29, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> karaoke maybe? I think it would be great



Definitely!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 30, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I would DEFINATELY go with a Dims only server. The problem about MineCraftis that it isn't like your typical MMO. There isn't much to stop other people coming in and messing with your crap/stealing/blowing it up. Its really 'communal' - you can either go off on your own, or do stuff together. I personally love making hundreds of chicken, storing their eggs, then having egg competitions (like paintball in minecraft!)
> 
> Scrabble is fun, but I don't memorize the stupid 'Scrabble only' words so I always lose against the hardcore peeps.
> 
> ...



It would have to be an invite-only type server, I think. Those egg wars sound amazing, especially as there is a chance you will throw the eggs and chickens will emerge! 

Oh, that sounds like a lot of fun! Also, I was so approve of that answer card! =p 



lucca23v2 said:


> karaoke maybe? I think it would be great



Karaoke isn't really a thing over here but it could be fun! I'd have to be very drunk to get up and sing in front of other people though!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 30, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> It would have to be an invite-only type server, I think. Those egg wars sound amazing, especially as there is a chance you will throw the eggs and chickens will emerge!
> 
> Oh, that sounds like a lot of fun! Also, I was so approve of that answer card! =p
> 
> ...


Drunk karaoke is the only way it should be done.....lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## agouderia (Aug 30, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> karaoke maybe? I think it would be great


 
If it has to be karaoke, count me out!


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 30, 2015)

I did Karaoke once.

Infer from that everything you need to know about why it will stay "once".


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 30, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Is there anyone here who_ isn't_ into video games? (My geeky game obsession is QuizUp.)
> 
> Maybe we can do something else while the rest of the group is occupied: I'm open to suggestions.
> of course I meant a challenge under the category of Ancient Rome



Not into video games here - I can't see the point of many of them.

But board games, and some card games - sign me up! From Monopoly to Waterworks to Carcassone to Rail Europa to Munchkin to Pandemic, there are a lot of great games out there.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 30, 2015)

video games, karaoke, board games, beaches, wet t-shirt contest... we can do it all!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 31, 2015)

fat hiker said:


> Not into video games here - I can't see the point of many of them.
> 
> But board games, and some card games - sign me up! From Monopoly to Waterworks to Carcassone to Rail Europa to Munchkin to Pandemic, there are a lot of great games out there.



That sounds fun too! I rarely play these sort of games as I don't have anyone to play with. I'm quite good at crib, though!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 31, 2015)

Given that there seems to be some actual Minecraft interest...who would actually, really, truly be interested in this?

If there is legitimate interest, I can look about sourcing us a private server/teamspeak channel which would be whitelisted to only us. Meaning, we could chat over our headphone and/or play and chat in minecraft on a dims only server. I'd be able to lock down membership so that only approved people could join, and continued ability to participate would be based on NOT being a major arsehole. 

Summary of minecraft: it is basically a game built off of "blocks" vaguely reminiscent of Lego. There is _ZERO_ plot to the game, so you could spin in a circle, run, or dig for a year. There are no quests, no purpose, except what you make. The idea is you have a literally unlimited map and ability to make anything that strikes your fancy. There is a survival element in terms of monsters can and do attack you, and you can drown or burn in lava, and you need to eat in order to live.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ability to participate would be based on NOT being a major arsehole.


Aw but I wanted to try.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 31, 2015)

Its all a scale. I think you could toe that line.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

Baha, I can think of several times I would have posted this chart in WoW. 

I like the idea of building, actually. The last few months between WoW expacs I used to hang out in the cities and draw in the virtual space by laying down patterns of feast tables. Usually drawings were vulgar. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 31, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Given that there seems to be some actual Minecraft interest...who would actually, really, truly be interested in this?
> 
> If there is legitimate interest, I can look about sourcing us a private server/teamspeak channel which would be whitelisted to only us. Meaning, we could chat over our headphone and/or play and chat in minecraft on a dims only server. I'd be able to lock down membership so that only approved people could join, and continued ability to participate would be based on NOT being a major arsehole.
> 
> Summary of minecraft: it is basically a game built off of "blocks" vaguely reminiscent of Lego. There is _ZERO_ plot to the game, so you could spin in a circle, run, or dig for a year. There are no quests, no purpose, except what you make. The idea is you have a literally unlimited map and ability to make anything that strikes your fancy. There is a survival element in terms of monsters can and do attack you, and you can drown or burn in lava, and you need to eat in order to live.



You know how to set something like that up?! That would be so amazing! I've never really a chance to play with other people like that before!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

How much does this cost? I would be happy to help foot some of the bill. I can do the TS if you want.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 31, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its all a scale. I think you could toe that line.


I love this!!!!.....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 31, 2015)

That would be awesome dwes - I'm actually inquiring about costs from my server god friend who ran our last private instance on costs/feasibility/setup etc for both TS and minecraft server. Hopefully he will come on his TS tonight and I can bug him.

@ loopy, its a ton of fun IMO opinion, because it is basically a 'chat facilitator' (meaning your hands are busy and lapses in convo are not uncomfortable, plus you get to talk about game stuff and be more relaxed than formal conversation would make it) and you get to just fart around without competition...in so many level based games I end up falling behind and then you can't play with your friends. Minecraft isn't like that.

Although LOL (League of Legends) was ok for that...but more frustrating if ppl are sore losers and fly off the handle and throw their headsets and then log off in a rage quit


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That would be awesome dwes - I'm actually inquiring about costs from my server god friend who ran our last private instance on costs/feasibility/setup etc for both TS and minecraft server. Hopefully he will come on his TS tonight and I can bug him.
> 
> @ loopy, its a ton of fun IMO opinion, because it is basically a 'chat facilitator' (meaning your hands are busy and lapses in convo are not uncomfortable, plus you get to talk about game stuff and be more relaxed than formal conversation would make it) and you get to just fart around without competition...in so many level based games I end up falling behind and then you can't play with your friends. Minecraft isn't like that.
> 
> Although LOL (League of Legends) was ok for that...but more frustrating if ppl are sore losers and fly off the handle and throw their headsets and then log off in a rage quit



Let me know what I can do. I've only just rented the servers before for a monthly sub, which I am happy to do.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 7, 2015)

Tad said:


> I'm not particularly a party person, so personally I'd be more along the lines of travelling around and periodically meeting people from here for, well, whatever seemed to make sense.
> Basically I like having something to do with people, but something that allows for wandering, protracted, conversations. So I'd love to go do things with you all. (no, not *those* things  ok, a little flirting and joking about those could be fun)



i'm with tad on this one...i am not much of a party girl or gamer...

in my dream world i would have the cash to drag my big handsome hub around to visit all dims folks and see their little corner of the world. 

oh, and i am all about CAH. we used to go play with a group of hub's comic book pals and it lets you know just how sick your friends really are 

fyi...if we make it to the dims island, hub and i volunteer for suntan lotion duty :batting:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 7, 2015)

We will have to spend an inordinate time convicing them to take their shirts off first before lotioning can begin!


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 8, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We will have to spend an inordinate time convicing them to take their shirts off first before lotioning can begin!



Experience has taught me that taking my own shirt off first seems to work! ...then again, probably inappropriate in a public place!


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 8, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Experience has taught me that taking my own shirt off first seems to work! ...then again, probably inappropriate in a public place!


It would indeed be ungentlemanly not to match boob for boob in such a case.


----------

